# 9/16 nippleish



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Fun day on the water with my dad and buddy Brian. Left the dock about 5 and fished til noon with activity around us all morning. Lots of tuna schools and some free jumping billfish. We landed a nice tuna, and went 1 for 3 on sailfish had a few other swing and misses. No real grass to speak of, tons of fliers and a nice easy ride out and back. This is the time to go


----------



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

Good job!!


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice tuna! On troll or chunked up?


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Tuna was on a popper. We pulled, past thru and around several schools before getting smart. Had live bait but couldn’t get in range with it


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang fine job.....nippleish? Bout how far out were yall?


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

We had the most action north and north east of the nipple, 400’ deep or so, fished out to the 131 but there was significantly less bait out there. Water was hot 87.5-90 degrees all day. Looks like the rip was still On fire but I didn’t have a location for it, I’m guessing south east of the elbow?


----------

